# GPS_Navigator



## ajsant (Jul 21, 2010)

Can any one advise me for buying mapmyindia navigator. i want to choose between ZX150 & VX240.
i heard there is new release for LX140 (with new faster processor and 800 city map)

which one is value for money.


----------



## pulsar_swift (Jul 22, 2010)

screen resoultion is very poor in the low end models. My NOKIA 5800 does the navigation work for me


----------

